# Burr Oak Lake Tournaments



## TUSCO (Apr 9, 2007)

Does Anyone Have Info On Tournaments Or A Club At Burr Oak ? I'm Not Having Much Luck Finding Anything. Thanks


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Athens Cty Bassmasters has their open on the 29th of April.
www.athensbass.org
I have one of the flyers hope this helps.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I tried the website it does not exist.
Sorry


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiobass.org/Club&#37;20open tournaments/Forms/Perry County burr_oak2007.pdf

Here is one.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

ATHENS COUNTY BASSMASTERS
For more info: call (740)590-9621 OR (740)517-3216


APRIL 29
Athens County Bassmasters Burr Oak Open
Burr Oak
Email William or call 740-590-9621 for more info


----------

